
A Q&A with iFixit CEO Kyle Wiens about the demise of the repair industry - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-10-10/who-killed-mr-fixit-and-how-to-bring-him-back
======
trisimix
He lost me at the keurig analogy. Sometimes its just MUCH better to have a
product that is focused on just being sold, not selling you shit afterwards.
Look at keurig 2.0. That is very much how you create a market full of
incomplete products and privacy invading information collection services.
Apple is scared of open source and repair because they only sell hardware and
apps, both of which they spend much effort grooming. Chances are if you break
your phones backglass, youll be able to buy a replacement without an apple
logo, if you don't want apples ridiculously (seriously is that even correct)
priced glass back. That being said, this guys cause is pretty good. His sites
teardowns are pretty spectacular. Hopefully phones do get more repairable in
the future, I can imagine a company marketing a gimmick that the average phone
repair is below x and takes less than y minutes in our future. Thatd be pretty
sweet, but theres probably more hope for laptops.

~~~
trisimix
Also the car analogy sucks. Actually I think im starting to hate all
analogies.

------
myro
I bought a battery replacement from ifixit for my MacBook air thos Christmas.
Installed myself without any prior knowledge. Couldn't be happier.

